# Deputy Shoots 70 Yr old Man



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I saw this on the news last night and horrified. Old man gets out reaches for his walking cane in the bed of his truck with no tail gate. Even with the terrible video one can tell the elderly man is not a threat with wife in passenger seat.

This one is gonna get interesting.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

See my last post in "father shoots boy in girls bedroom" kind of proves a point don't it.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

I can't wait for some on here to justify that shooting.got training?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

"This one is gonna get interesting."

No it's not, it's sick and I'm tired of the over reaction and the quick judgement to kill someone. I respect LEO's and the situation and many times difficult jobs they do but it's past time to reel them back in some. Taking a life should be the last thing on anyone's mind. Yes, there are bad people out there that will hurt or kill but you must know the threat.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

This deputy needs to be charged with murder. This shoot first ask questions later ain't gonna cut it, and it will change when these trigger happy idiots start paying the price!!! This ain't a police state we live in!!!!!


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

Waymore said:


> This deputy needs to be charged with murder. This shoot first ask questions later ain't gonna cut it, and it will change when these trigger happy idiots start paying the price!!! *This ain't a police state we live in!!!!!*


May not be just yet but we are getting close !!!!!


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Waymore said:


> This deputy needs to be charged with murder. This shoot first ask questions later ain't gonna cut it, and it will change when these trigger happy idiots start paying the price!!! This ain't a police state we live in!!!!!


The guy wasn't killed....

But that was, IMO a dumb reaction. Sure, it could have been a crazy old man...but c'mon. Situational awareness was completely absent from the cop. SLED is usually pretty good about investigating (Lived in SC for a while)


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

SaltyTX said:


> The guy wasn't killed....
> 
> But that was, IMO a dumb reaction. Sure, it could have been a crazy old man...but c'mon. Situational awareness was completely absent from the cop. SLED is usually pretty good about investigating (Lived in SC for a while)


I'm sorry, I meant attempted murder...


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bill said:


> "This one is gonna get interesting."
> 
> No it's not, it's sick and I'm tired of the over reaction and the quick judgement to kill someone. I respect LEO's and the situation and many times difficult jobs they do but it's past time to reel them back in some. Taking a life should be the last thing on anyone's mind. Yes, there are bad people out there that will hurt or kill but you must know the threat.


Careful there cop hater.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

bill said:


> "This one is gonna get interesting."
> 
> No it's not, it's sick and I'm tired of the over reaction and the quick judgement to kill someone. I respect LEO's and the situation and many times difficult jobs they do but it's past time to reel them back in some. Taking a life should be the last thing on anyone's mind. Yes, there are bad people out there that will hurt or kill but you must know the threat.


Bill I said going to get interesting because the report mentioned his superiors have come to the conclusion after reviewing the video that the deputy was justified..


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

*Whats the problem here??*

There is not a problem here folks! That poor black persecuted policeman was just trying to keep that old white devil from enslaving him.
The old white fool should have known better that to try to get his cane so he could walk.
I never heard the cop tell the men to stay in his vehicle, and even if he did, the old man either didn't hear him or didn't understand what he was telling him.

Tinman


----------



## country7 (May 27, 2007)

wow..you did what you had to do? seriously?this guy shouldnt wear a badge again, but of course he was justified...what a joke


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

One of the other cops said to the shooter, '' It's OK...You did what you had to do!'' I guess he AGREES w/ his actions here. Another video for their TRAINING CLASSES......


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

note to 69 year old self...."stay in truck if pulled over by police"

I hope the old fellow gets a few million $'s out of this!!!


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Chief already said good shooting and he expects all other officers to react the same way.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks to me like a suicide attempt by Grandpa.


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

No way would you ever convince me to jump in

It's all fun and games until one of the rocks holding the current back breaks loose

http://www.reshareable.tv/flirting-with-danger-in-the-devils-pool-edge-of-madness.html

I suspect the officer trying to calm him down was in one of those "say anything that works moments", you know the ones where you say nice things to your buddy but deep down inside all you can think is "You f'ed up!"

Justified / Not justified? Hard for me to say from what little evidence the video clip shows (The one I saw doesn't show the entire stop) However, the question I keep asking is "6 shots with 1 hit"? I understand the 6 shots, adrenaline will make you fire rapidly without even realizing it But if 1 in 6 hits it's target, you have an issue

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

*Texas T* will be along soon to justify the action, but will probably add that the cop should have gone further by beating the pick-up driver and sicking a well trained K9 on him too before hauling his sorry arse to jail.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

First thing I told my kids in college, when they headed downtown, was "watch out for bad cops." We had a cop go crazy on a 30-year old student down the street, shot 8 times into his driver's window at point blank range, because he wouldn't get out of his car while the cop beat on his window with a pistol. And tried to drive away. Really butchered the kid. Who had a 2-year old daughter. The cop felt "threatened" even though he had an oak tree on either side of him. The police chief was behind him all the way. The cop lost his job, moved back home with mama in Michigan. The jury effectively decided that cops can murder people. The video cam on the front of the police car was grotesque. Anyway that 30-year old, named Corey, worked upstairs above my office. Everyone said he should have pulled over on a well-lit boulevard nearby, instead of a dark street with no witnesses. They say those muscle-building drugs the cops take, really does a number on their head.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

All I can say is the officer will live with that for the rest of his life as well as the old man thank god. Thankfully the old man lived. From a prosecution stand point, you have to look through the eyes of the officer. He obliviously took the cane to be a gun. He even said drop the gun. He was not out to kill this old man. Bad deal for all involved.

Who says 70 year old can't kill you?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

HC said:


> Who says 70 year old can't kill you.


I say that a 70 yr old can't kill you from 25 yards with a cane.

I know that I was taught in drivers ed to exit and wait at the rear of the car just like this old man tried to do. Now it seems that the officers want you to do the exact opposite and sit with your hands on the wheel until instructed. Some officers want you to pull off the highway to a safe area and others suspect you are running if you don't pull over immediately. There needs to be consistent rules in place and then take some of those drunk driving billboards and get the word out. Maybe we should all be carrying handcuffs and put them on ourselves and roll out on the ground and wait for our tickets. Just don't shoot us bro!


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

HC said:


> All I can say is the officer will live with that for the rest of his life as well as the old man thank god. Thankfully the old man lived. From a prosecution stand point, you have to look through the eyes of the officer. He obliviously took the cane to be a gun. He even said drop the gun. He was not out to kill this old man. Bad deal for all involved.
> 
> Who says 70 year old can't kill you?


agree - 70 year old plus guy in a traffic stop a few years ago in Austin in broad daylight - routine traffic stop - old guys steps out with a rifle and blows the trooper away

so if this had been a gun in the truck bed how much time does an officer have to react? Put yourself in that officers position - if it had been a rifle then chances are he is dead - tough spot to be in for anyone


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Maybe the cop thought it was a James Bond kind of cane, the kind that shoots one bullet. That, or the cop needs a new pair of glasses.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Trouthappy said:


> Maybe the cop thought it was a James Bond kind of cane, the kind that shoots one bullet. That, or the cop needs a new pair of glasses.


No, no he thought it was a gun. Bad training, low light, who knows but he obliviously believed it was a gun. Very bad situation no doubt but the officer shot because he "thought" it was a gun. 
Unfortunately cops are human and they make mistakes. Sometimes the mistake takes someone's life.

I have no answer for that. It should not happen at all but humans are human.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.txdps.state.tx.us/director_staff/public_information/publications/chaparral/chap0900.pdf


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

HC said:


> All I can say is the officer will live with that for the rest of his life as well as the old man thank god. Thankfully the old man lived. From a prosecution stand point, you have to look through the eyes of the officer. He obliviously took the cane to be a gun. He even said drop the gun. He was not out to kill this old man. Bad deal for all involved.
> 
> Who says 70 year old can't kill you?


This trooper was my best friends cousin. He had recently been switched to that area around Kyle/Buda. The old man that shot him had told police that the next time he got pulled over for not wearing his seatbelt he was gonna shoot that officer. The word had been passed to all the other officers but not to Randy. Definitely a sad day


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

The more I watch it the angrier I get. Shoot the old man first, then shout "drop the gun". He never even told him "don't move", "freeze" or any kind of warning before he shot him!! Then he has the audacity to try to apologize for being a hot head worthless POP? You've got to be kidding me!! People like him are why the public has a general distrust of the police force. Too many are like him .. shoot first, ask questions later.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Spirit how angry did you get watching the old man gun down the trooper? I believe the trooper told him to drop the gun repeatedly. Btw you don't have to give a command if you believe someone has a gun and is going to use it on you. Just an FYI.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Why is this not all over the news, where is the outrage.....just think if the old man was black and the officer was white. Com-munty leaders all over the place and the white liberal media pandering the the parasites. I say we hold a candlelight vigil invite the head of the local KKK chapter to speak and insist that the obvious racist pig go immediately to prison.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

HC said:


> Spirit how angry did you get watching the old man gun down the trooper? I believe the trooper told him to drop the gun repeatedly. Btw you don't have to give a command if you believe someone has a gun and are going to use it on you. Just an FYI.


exactly! where is the anger and outrage over a trooper getting blown away?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Nuckin Futz.... I'm Out!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

HC and Grayson, this thread isn't about that video, its about the OP's. If you want to start your own thread about a different topic, I'll be happy to respond. Seems pointless to compare a cops actions to a criminals. Criminals that kill rarely give a warning. I hold officers to a higher standard than scumbag losers.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Won Hunglo said:


> Chief already said good shooting and he expects all other officers to react the same way.


Action is quicker than reaction. If someone is grabbing for something that looks shiny and long, from that far away.....well, you see what happened. I'm not saying I would have shot him, but when you get out of the car on a traffic stop and start reaching for stuff, you may not like the result.



Trouthappy said:


> Maybe the cop thought it was a James Bond kind of cane, the kind that shoots one bullet. That, or the cop needs a new pair of glasses.


Action is quicker than reaction.



HC said:


> No, no he thought it was a gun. Bad training, low light, who knows but he obliviously believed it was a gun. Very bad situation no doubt but the officer shot because he "thought" it was a gun.
> Unfortunately cops are human and they make mistakes. Sometimes the mistake takes someone's life.
> 
> I have no answer for that. It should not happen at all but humans are human.


Should you have to wait until you can 100% positively identify the object or wait until bullets start flying from the end of it? If it had been a gun, would it still have been a mistake, or just a lucky decision to shoot?



spirit said:


> The more I watch it the angrier I get. Shoot the old man first, then shout "drop the gun". He never even told him "don't move", "freeze" or any kind of warning before he shot him!! Then he has the audacity to try to apologize for being a hot head worthless POP? You've got to be kidding me!! People like him are why the public has a general distrust of the police force. Too many are like him .. shoot first, ask questions later.


Should you wait until a gun is pointed at you before you react and tell someone to drop the gun? Action is quicker than reaction. Every. Single. Time.

Before I get accused of agreeing with the shooting, obviously someone above my pay grade said it was a good shooting. Never said I agreed with it. I don't believe I would have reacted so quick. I'm not one of those say, "LET ME SEE YOUR HANDS!" every time someone's hand leaves my view. However, assumption will get you killed and you can't react to someone's action quick enough. If you wait until a gun is pointed at you and you have positively identified the weapon, it may be too late. I examine the context clues. I have experience with older people and I know they are hard of hearing/do what they want at times. I also know they will jump out during a traffic stop and walk up to my front bumper. I take everyone's age/culture into consideration.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> *Texas T* will be along soon to justify the action, but will probably add that the cop should have gone further by beating the pick-up driver and sicking a well trained K9 on him too before hauling his sorry arse to jail.


You sir are really in need of professional mental health.
By the way this was the last post of yours I will read, since you will be on the top of my ignore list.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

When you get pulled over by a police officer you should...

Pull safely off of the road
Put the car in park
Roll down window
Turn off ignition
Place the keys on the dash
Remain in vehicle
Place both hands towards the top of the steering wheel
Respond to the officers requests

OR...............YOU WILL GET SHOT!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

spirit said:


> HC and Grayson, this thread isn't about that video, its about the OP's. If you want to start your own thread about a different topic, I'll be happy to respond. Seems pointless to compare a cops actions to a criminals. Criminals that kill rarely give a warning. I hold officers to a higher standard than scumbag losers.


Good to know. As you said, this thread is about the old man reaching for an object from the bed of the truck that could be mistaken for a gun. Why do I say that, because it was.

If the officer believed it was a gun, the shooting is good. I am not going to get into the weeds about why he believed it was a gun. He did and took what he believed was appropriate action. By law, he did not have to give a warning, he did not have to yell "freeze."

You look at the totality of the circumstances known to the officer at that time. The subject of a traffic stop reached into an area unknown to the officer (remember the camera is in the center of the patrol car and the officer is off to the side), grabbed an object that appeared to be a gun (officers mindset/interpretation) so the officer fired.

That is the legal standard. You can question why he thought it was a gun all day long. That really does not matter when you see the object after the fact. Long cylinder shaped object, similar to a rifle.

Again, it is a very bad situation for all involved.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

HC said:


> Good to know. As you said, this thread is about the old man reaching for an object from the bed of the truck that could be mistaken for a gun. Why do I say that, because it was.
> 
> If the officer believed it was a gun, the shooting is good. I am not going to get into the weeds about why he believed it was a gun. He did and took what he believed was appropriate action. By law, he did not have to give a warning, he did not have to yell "freeze."
> 
> ...


I get your point. And I am not a LEO basher. I have been on a few ride a longs as well. I even had a couple buds who are LEO's. The video is totally different and an entirely different circumstances. As you say " You look at the totality of the circumstances"

The old man grabbing for his cane in the open bed of the truck with no tail gate could barley get out of the truck. It took at least 10 sec for him to even make a grab for it. No instruction from officer. Spot light on the WHITE truck. You could clearly see the man was not a threat. Much different from the vid you posted of the POS opening the door point rifle, walking at DPS and shooting.

You can not compare other than the situation involved (2) elderly men on opposite sides of the law.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

teeroy said:


> Should you have to wait until you can 100% positively identify the object or wait until bullets start flying from the end of it? If it had been a gun, would it still have been a mistake, or just a lucky decision to shoot?
> .


Absolutely yes! Police have the training or should have (although you could not prove it by this guy shooting multiple times and only getting one hit). Police choose to take the job they and therefore should have to wait to protect the innocent. Just like you are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law, the same should apply in situations such at this.

The higher power happened to be an elected county sheriff protecting his flock and his own name.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I get your point. And I am not a LEO basher. I have been on a few ride a longs as well. I even had a couple buds who are LEO's. The video is totally different and an entirely different circumstances. As you say " You look at the totality of the circumstances"
> 
> The old man grabbing for his cane in the open bed of the truck with no tail gate could barley get out of the truck. It took at least 10 sec for him to even make a grab for it. No instruction from officer. Spot light on the WHITE truck. You could clearly see the man was not a threat. Much different from the vid you posted of the POS opening the door point rifle, walking at DPS and shooting.
> 
> You can not compare other than the situation involved (2) elderly men on opposite sides of the law.


We will have to agree to disagree. The officer obviously felt like it was about to turn into the same situation as the video I posted.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Hookless said:


> Absolutely yes! Police have the training or should have (although you could not prove it by this guy shooting multiple times and only getting one hit). Police choose to take the job they and therefore should have to wait to protect the innocent. Just like you are innocent until proven guilty in a court of law, the same should apply in situations such at this.
> 
> The higher power happened to be an elected county sheriff protecting his flock and his own name.


So deadly force is only justified until after bullets start flying your way? Understood


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

This article explains the events much better than a 15 second video.

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/sc-deputy-cried-shooting-70-year-man-22885502?page=2


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

A 70yr old can kill just as quick as a 10yr old can!!! The two things that were drilled into my head in the academy was watch the hands cause hands kill & do whatever it takes to go home at the end of your shift! Guess what am going home at the end of my shift!!!!!!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I am not anti-LEO, I am anti-power hungry, shoot first ask questions later LEO. This cop has no business on a force. Most people can discern between a stick and a gun. Glad it wasn't a child with a stick horse -- this cop would think it was a justified shooting. 

Come on, this was totally uncalled for.

And yes Teeroy, I expect an officer to see a weapon (or what looks like a weapon but canes and guns do not resemble at all) - not flying bullets - before they open fire. An officer should be held to at least the same standard as a regular citizen .. and imo, higher. 

Sounds like this deputy's department is full of hotheads without any common sense. One officer gunning down a chained dog and the other shooting unarmed old men -- both because they felt threatened. I don't think either of these two will get plaques for bravery above and beyond the call of duty anytime soon.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

I personally have about 6 people in my family that are law enforcement of one type or the other. I talk to many other in "social get togethers" Many times i have heard the joking of just such a situation. Not all are that way and many or very upstanding. There is no way I can put numbers or percentages to it. I can say there are some that take delight in such situations.


----------



## Wizness (Jun 15, 2011)

idiot


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Wizness said:


> idiot


 What a brilliant statement. To whom, about what?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

This incident makes me like LEO's even less. IMO, most of them have an inferiority complex and do the job for the power they think they have. It sure ain't for the money. Maybe I'll meet a few that will change my mind one day. Until then, I have little use for them.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

TxDuSlayer said:


> A 70yr old can kill just as quick as a 10yr old can!!! The two things that were drilled into my head in the academy was *watch the hands cause hands kill* & _do whatever it takes to go home at the end of your shift!_ Guess what am going home at the end of my shift!!!!!!


The watch the hands part makes perfect sense. I have read Teeroy quote that, and I can't argue with good logic.

The do whatever it takes to go home part is often times taken way too far. Did it take shooting the man with the cane for the cop to go home?


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Six shots and only one hit? What?? Doesn't sound like a very well trained LEO to me. Thank God he mostly missed.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Deputy*



spirit said:


> I am not anti-LEO, I am anti-power hungry, shoot first ask questions later LEO. This cop has no business on a force. Most people can discern between a stick and a gun. Glad it wasn't a child with a stick horse -- this cop would think it was a justified shooting.
> 
> Come on, this was totally uncalled for.
> 
> ...


It's really easy for us to sit behind a key board and be all Billy Bad Arse. Not one of us can judge the actions of this officer unless you were in his shoes. You don't have a clue how you would act but you say this officer was wrong.

If the victim was 70 years old and competent enough to drive he should have been smart enough to know one, don't get out of your vehicle and two, don't reach in the bed of your truck for anything. Listening to the video the victim after being shot still did not realize why. Glad the man survived and I do not fault the officer.


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

gater said:


> It's really easy for us to sit behind a key board and be all Billy Bad Arse. Not one of us can judge the actions of this officer unless you were in his shoes. You don't have a clue how you would act but you say this officer was wrong.
> 
> If the victim was 70 years old and competent enough to drive he should have been smart enough to know one, don't get out of your vehicle and two, don't reach in the bed of your truck for anything. Listening to the video the victim after being shot still did not realize why. Glad the man survived and I do not fault the officer.


We were taught in drivers ed to exit our vehicle and walk back to the officers vehicle. I realize times and what police expect change, but some stick to what they were taught. Hope you're as lucky when you hit 70 to remember what they expect today.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Ted Gentry said:


> We were taught in drivers ed to exit our vehicle and walk back to the officers vehicle. I realize times and what police expect change, but some stick to what they were taught. Hope you're as lucky when you hit 70 to remember what they expect today.


This is what we were taught also. When they told us in CHL classes not to exit the car I was convinced that would get us arrested for sure. He said no.

That old man moved about like Daddy, very slow and stiff until he gets his cane for balance. I could just see Daddy doing what that man did, what he thought was right, exit the car when the officer stops you -- then get shot for nothing more than being a good citizen.

This video is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Spirit,

I am an 'old man', and I know what one should do when stopped by the cops. Just because someone is 'old' does not mean they are a combination of Santa Claus and Captain Kangaroo. Ma Barker was 62 when she was killed in a shoot-out with the FBI; she had been firing a Thompson.

An unfortunate event---nothing more.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

I never post on these kind of threads but IMO the cop way over reacted. He was far enough away that he could have taken cover if the old guy pulled something. He needs a desk job.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Leo said:


> I never post on these kind of threads but IMO the cop way over reacted. He was far enough away that he could have taken cover if the old guy pulled something. He needs a desk job.


Granted, he could have waited a few more seconds to see what he was actually grabbing. He was pretty quick to pull the trigger.

However, with the mentality you have presented; "Just hide behind cover if someone pulls a gun", I can tell you wouldn't care about making it back home to your family if involved in a similar situation.


----------



## natureboy3002 (Jan 2, 2011)

gater said:


> It's really easy for us to sit behind a key board and be all Billy Bad Arse. Not one of us can judge the actions of this officer unless you were in his shoes. You don't have a clue how you would act but you say this officer was wrong.
> 
> If the victim was 70 years old and competent enough to drive he should have been smart enough to know one, don't get out of your vehicle and two, don't reach in the bed of your truck for anything. Listening to the video the victim after being shot still did not realize why. Glad the man survived and I do not fault the officer.


Couldn't have said it any better gater

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

spirit said:


> HC and Grayson, this thread isn't about that video, its about the OP's. If you want to start your own thread about a different topic, I'll be happy to respond. Seems pointless to compare a cops actions to a criminals. Criminals that kill rarely give a warning. I hold officers to a higher standard than scumbag losers.


So if we started new thread with the other video You will post about your out rage at the trooper being shot by 72-year-old man correct?


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

If you can't tell the difference between a walking stick and a rifle at that distance, you shouldn't be a cop.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Lat22 said:


> If you can't tell the difference between a walking stick and a rifle at that distance, you shouldn't be a cop.


^^^ This ^^^


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

grayson said:


> So if we started new thread with the other video You will post about your out rage at the trooper being shot by 72-year-old man correct?


Start your own thread and find out, you aren't hijacking this thread via me.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

spirit said:


> Start your own thread and find out, you aren't hijacking this thread via me.


Yeah that's what I thought


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Not this case, but a quote from a Harris County DA when asked about charges being filed against the dad that shot the 17 year old kid.

"What was going on in the person's mind at the time of the shooting, [not] what they found out after the fact" is key, Diepraam said. "They're looking at what he was thinking when he made the decision to shoot."

This is the point I have been making about the officer's mindset. He obviously believed it was a gun. Wrong or right, that is what he believed.


----------



## woodduckhnt (Aug 2, 2010)

*Bone Heads*

I don't post very much , but pleeeeeze......You go suit up and deal with split second decisions the officers have to make on the streets, and then read Bonehead responses from a so called literate person behind a key board.......Theres always two sides to the story, and in the real world, the outcomes are sad. I respect the law, and yes, there are boneheads there like every job out there, but the majority do a respectable job....The Real World needs to be examined by keyboard quarterbacks posting their feelings based on a video. WOW !!..... .The media depends on people that react to an article with speculation of wrong doing with a twist of their own. Does the media repost the true facts, after both stories are examined?..NO, the media does not. I have noticed quite a few ignorant folks here based on their posts and personally never want to meet you, but laugh at the ignorant logic you post. Just a favor, please keep posting as I get bored sometimes out here in the woods. Don't call the officer next time you need one, you know what to do and how to react , and then the same boneheads will post comments on actions you took with a twist from the media....never ending. Takes all kinds of folks to make this world spin.


----------



## Luckysam (Jun 14, 2013)

Tragic story indeed. I have a question for the LEO's. Is the practice of "stay in the vehicle and wait to be approached" a law or preferred practice of law enforcement?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Grayson, your comparison is idiotic in my opinion and has ZERO bearing on this thread. You are doing nothing but trying to stir a pot and change the topic. Try reading FAQ 10. If you want to talk about the officer, start a thread about him - or don't. But leave me out of your attempts to change the subject.

Are you by chance a liberal? That is they kind of logic they use -- argue a topic no one is talking about but them.


----------



## Hookless (Jan 18, 2013)

woodduckhnt said:


> here, but the majority do a respectable job.....


Prove it!

People state their own personal opinions and do not name call or insult. Not look at your post. It is full of name calling etc...

Following is the definition of Ignorant as you call people here stating their opinions.
Ignorant - lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated.

I would venture a hypothesis that the people on here posting their opinions you disagree with are so far above ignorant that you could not measure the difference in parsecs.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

I'll probably get flamed for this, and I guess I deserve it, but... LEOs have a very important job that goes largely unthanked and under appreciated. However, all LEO KNEW when they signed up for the job that they were consenting to be put in life threatening situations. Those cops that cannot make rational decisions in those situations need to turn in their badges. LEOs are like heroes to me because they chose to put their lives on the line for the good of the public. That means a real possibility of not making it home after a shift. That goes with the job. Can't take the risk, choose a different occupation.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

jesco said:


> I'll probably get flamed for this, and I guess I deserve it, but... LEOs have a very important job that goes largely unthanked and under appreciated. However, all LEO KNEW when they signed up for the job that they were consenting to be put in life threatening situations. Those cops that cannot make rational decisions in those situations need to turn in their badges. LEOs are like heroes to me because they chose to put their lives on the line for the good of the public. That means a real possibility of not making it home after a shift. That goes with the job. Can't take the risk, choose a different occupation.


I agree with you. That's basically what I've been trying to say....just wrongly. The public has to trust the police to not shoot them - and as long as incidents like this take place, its difficult. It takes a special calling to be an officer ... and not all that want to serve are cut out for the job. Some that are on the force have no business there.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

spirit said:


> Grayson, your comparison is idiotic in my opinion and has ZERO bearing on this thread. You are doing nothing but trying to stir a pot and change the topic. Try reading FAQ 10. If you want to talk about the officer, start a thread about him - or don't. But leave me out of your attempts to change the subject.
> 
> Are you by chance a liberal? That is they kind of logic they use -- argue a topic no one is talking about but them.


Ha! I am far from a liberal as they come - born and raised in Texas - my son is a police officer and I know what their real world is like - there was no taking over the thread - the subject is this - guys like you are looking for a reason to bash a cop - if your butt was in that position you would **** in your pants - you have no idea what you are talking about - my guess is you are and have been on the wrong side of the law many times so you look for reasons to justify yourself - period - I am out


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

grayson said:


> Ha! I am far from a liberal as they come - born and raised in Texas - my son is a police officer and I know what their real world is like - there was no taking over the thread - the subject is this - guys like you are looking for a reason to bash a cop - if your butt was in that position you would **** in your pants - you have no idea what you are talking about - my guess is you are and have been on the wrong side of the law many times so you look for reasons to justify yourself - period - I am out


Sir, I should not/can not speak for anyone else, but when a citizen speaks out against bad actions by some police, we/they are not bashing your son nor painting all LEOs with the same brush. God bless those that serve and protect us, such as your son. You should be very proud of him. But some of us are very concerned about the number of citizens that have been harmed and even killed by those who should be protecting us. THAT is what I have gathered from this thread. No matter what side of the law we are on, we should expect ALL LEO's who are armed to be able to make the right decision, every time.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

grayson said:


> Ha! I am far from a liberal as they come - born and raised in Texas - my son is a police officer and I know what their real world is like - there was no taking over the thread - the subject is this - guys like you are looking for a reason to bash a cop - if your butt was in that position you would **** in your pants - you have no idea what you are talking about - my guess is you are and have been on the wrong side of the law many times so you look for reasons to justify yourself - period - I am out


A) I'm not a guy.

B) I am NOT looking for an excuse to bash a cop. But a cop who guns down an old man deserves more than bashing. He deserves to be tried like any other citizen who exhibited such poor judgement.

C) I have NEVER been in trouble with the law. The last time I even got a traffic citation was in 1978.

D) I have stared down the barrel of a gun, its scary. If I'd had a weapon instead of the barrel of a rifle between my eyes I might would have reacted differently. I also know how it feels to have someone attempt to make you an unwilling participant in a murder/suicide. He only succeeded in half of it ... fyi, he's the one that pointed the rifle -- prior to trying to take me out.

E) When I was young, I worked in the Justice system and prior to marrying the guy that tried to kill me, I dated two Texas DPS officers, a Granbury cop and a Constable in San Marcos ... didn't have anything against them when I was young and still don't. Some of my best friends wear a badge.

F) You assume way too much.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

I faintly recalled this incident. A "kindly" old man killed a trooper in Texas in 2000. Strangely similar circumstances. Read the article to appreciate how "routine" stops of seemingly "harmless" people go awry.

http://lubbockonline.com/stories/080500/sta_080500108.shtml


----------



## gjphtbsn (Mar 20, 2015)

*ibnor idddh for 93% ejjupz4*

Playing with other high-caliber bands inspires students, Slater said. abercrombie and fitch Ward never looked liked disappointing and constantly had more than his more experienced opponent. The extra weight with the move up in weight helped him massively and, with this sort of comfort, big things will be expected in 2015. d toms shoes outlet 
Many commentators, he notes, have labeled these forces the Russian nationalists, but Asmolov says he would avoid such adesignation. That is because, inhis view, behind these events stand adifferent matrix ofconsciousness, one that is perhaps best labeled fundamentalist. hollister clothing store With tuitions at an all-time high, the cost of college and the increasingly competitive job market have become major considerations for aspiring college students and their parents. Students are not only focusing on where they can get in, but where they can get the best education that will set them up for a desirable career. A common practice is to only apply to three or four colleges, but you can consider the following as a support for a better choice. 
Oregon, which lost to Ohio State in the inaugural College Football Playoff championship game earlier this month, must replace Heisman Trophy-winning quarterback Marcus Mariota, a three-year starter who declared for the NFL Draft as a junior. polo ralph lauren outlet Given that the strategy of "scientists are divided" -- "we don't have enough data" worked for Big Tobacco for half a century, it shouldn't be a surprise that it has served as a playbook for all kinds of other issues and is often implemented by the same individuals and companies that cut their teeth on tobacco. t www.coachpurses.name 
, Journal Sentinel Inc. All rights reserved. coach outlet online And though there are definitely reasons somewhere out there to predict Kentucky's doom, I just can't figure out how it's going to happen. 
f SGUgbWFkZSBoaXMgb3duIGNvdXJhZ2VvdXMgY2hvaWNlIHRvIGxpZnQgdGhlIG5hdGlvbi48L3A+ www.katespade.name Henry Blackett (58) and Alex Deuchar (4-39) gave Hall hope. http://www.katespade.name 
Crisis averted, to say the least. kate spade handbags Pyramid Lake has one big campsite along its southern shore, which often gets claimed by bigger groups. Keep working around to the northeastern corner to find some more good tent sites. http://www.tomsshoesoutletonline.name 
His own hotel group, Rocco Forte Hotels, has been back in the news lately after it secured a $90m investment to help expand its current portfolio of ten properties over the next five years. hollister co Klagsbald heads the Dr. A. Klagsbald & Co. law firm, which he founded in 2007. The firm, which specializes in civil litigation and criminal law, has represented senior public figures, such as Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu before the Terkel Commission in its investigation into the Gaza flotilla affair and General Yoav Galant in proceedings before the State Comptroller and Attorney General relating to the appointment of the IDF chief of staff. g http://www.hollisterclothing.name 
1 small butternut squash (1 pounds) coach outlet online Under the negative-list approach, foreign investors will need to have their projects and companies approved only when the investment is on the negative list, which specifies areas prohibited or restricted for overseas investors. 
The U.S.-based Alzheimer's Association, which is not involved in the new fund, has estimated that at least $2 billion a year in research funding will be needed to produce an effective treatment by 2025. That's the goal of the National Alzheimer's Project Act, which President Obama signed into law in 2011. polo ralph lauren men ï¿½ØœThe players never doubted it. We have shown in almost every game this season that we have a good team. That canï¿½Ø™t disappear in one or two weeks. We were disappointed with the results we had last week but it never harmed our confidence and we showed that in our performance.ï¿½ï¿½?
INSIDE hollister From that day forward there was no turning back. 
He has impressed Giants manager Bruce Bochy thus far, bouncing back from some lackluster sessions early in camp and showing more consistent fastball command while tossing 4 2/3 shutout innings over two exhibition appearances. hollister clothing But Newcastle, to a man, defended doggedly, repelling attack after attack, and nicked their second goal on the counter-attack. 
b Club members praise her work kate spade handbags This was a big win for the Lady Bears who have the rest of the week off, and prepare for a matchup next week, but for the Boysï¿½ï¿½?basketball team, they prepare for their first matchup versus Hot Springs on Friday. 
... michael kors outlet "The 100" (9 p.m., The CW): In the conclusion of the two-part season finale, Jaha makes a surprising move. Meanwhile, Clarke gets help from an unexpected source and Lincoln is out for revenge. h abercrombie and fitch 
But outside groups on the right weren't far behind, with Club for Growth Wisconsin spending about $1.2 million, and American Federation for Children spending $232,000. hollister clothing store Marie and Kerry McCammon, Indiana residents who winter in Ormond Beach in their Airstream RV, say they plan their days around music, both during Bike Week and at other times of the year. 
f After a full weekend of play, the following teams got through and will represent NJD at the sectional championships. hollister Each country has its own institutions and there is competition between them - not only at the level of GCC but within the countries themselves, Al-Yahya told the conference. p 
Political parties in the UT should consider reserving at least one seat for differently abled persons to highlight their plight, Mr. Saravanan said. abercrombie outlet Not quite. coach outlet online 
Commentary and photos submitted to the Missoulian (Missoulian.com) may be published or distributed in print, electronically or other forms. Opinions expressed in Missoulian.com's comments reflect the opinions of the author, and are not necessarily the opinions of the Missoulian or its parent company. See the and for more information. kate spade Observers say the issue of effective cross-border interventions should include migrants in HIV responses, making services accessible, and negotiating sensitive political issues such as how the illegal status of irregular migrants can negatively affect their access to life-saving services. h hollister clothing 
Smith says that doesn't seem fair. hollister co Successful landscaper is developing a new location due to 120% growth since 2010 
IGNvdmVyYWdlLCYjODIyMTsgSGVpZGkgQmFya2VyIFNhIFNoZWtoZW0sIGEgTWNEb25hbGQmIzgy michael kors bags The Swiss group said it wants to renegotiate the question of parity as well as governance issues. x hollister clothing 
Even in broad daylight, these bumps are barely discernable. michael kors outlet When you play a 3-4, you're a little bit of a balanced defense, Capers said, and if you can threaten them with both outside linebackers . . . it's a key component.


----------

